# Progesterone cream and spotting? 7 DPO, 1 month since major loss



## gotro17 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi~

I'm new here but not new to TTC... Briefly- we sadly lost our daughter, Elizabeth Grace, on 2/21/13, at 23.5 weeks. They feel it was a genetic mutation- all amnios and microarrays were normal, no infection and no obvious birth defects other than she was 5-8 weeks behind in growth in given areas. My question is- I got a positive ovulation test a week ago today and DH and I had BD the night before. Just to be on the safe side, I started using the Progonal cream I used with Elizabeth (although at only 1/3 of the dosage my ND had told me before (once a day, not 3)- just lack of remembering really). I forgot this morning to use it and started a light bleed. I am also 7 DPO which is when I understand some get implantation bleeding. I have never had implantation bleeding with any of my other pregnancies (we have 2 other DD's). While we were not trying, I'd of course be elated if we were pregnant but terrified. Losing her was horrific, a real living nightmare for the 7 weeks between 'diagnosis' and her passing. Has anyone else used cream and had this experience? I just ran in and applied some so now I'm really worried I've whacked myself all out. Thank you so much for any insight.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Much love to you! <3

I'm going to bump this for you in hopes that you'll get an answer, and I'd also like to let you know about our TTC After A Loss forum. You might get some support there.

http://www.mothering.com/community/f/455/trying-to-conceive-after-loss

Welcome to Mothering! I hope you can find what you're looking for here. You can contact me if you want any information about our site.


----------

